# Christmas !



## EM Squared Farms (Dec 2, 2011)

Wanted to share a little Christmas spirit with everyone !

Also wanted to announce a Christmas Tree Photo Contest I'm having on our website:

http://www.emsquaredfarms.weebly.com

Here's the prize !





Good Luck !

~Lisa


----------

